# House rentals in Vancouver



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all,

Myself Vishal Chouhan from New Delhi, INDIA.
This is my first post on this forum.

I am a 9 years experienced Architect working at New Delhi.
I have got a job offer from an Architecture firm based at west georgia street, vancouver.
I was wondering if someone could help me out in reaching to the economy range accommodation as a monthly rental nearby my specific area. If any mate lives nearby, and also willing to share accommodation with me, you may please drop me a message.

Any and every message is welcome..

Regards
Vishal


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

To work as an architect you must be licensed. Even if your education is considered equivalent to a Canadian education (it might not be), you will still need to be licensed.

http://www.welcomebc.ca/welcome_bc/media/media-gallery/docs/occupationalguides/architect.pdf


As for housing, did you ever consider googling 'house rentals Vancouver'?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I can tell you that you will _not_ find a _house_ anywhere along West Georgia Street or anywhere in the Downtown core... it is all high rise apartment buildings and condominiums.

Have a look at this property management website (one of many in Vancouver) to get an idea of what rental prices are like in Vancouver. The areas selected in that search are within easy reach of West Georgia Street, meaning that you could walk to work or take the bus when the weather is bad.

This is another site for comparison.


You must realize that Vancouver is a) the most expensive city in Canada in which to live; b) is running out of space (the Pacific Ocean is to the west and the Coastal Mountains are to the east, which makes it difficult to expand); and c) has been facing a very low vacancy rate for years, and there is no end in sight.


If you want affordable housing, you are going to have to look _outside_ of Downtown Vancouver, where the commute into the city can take over an hour each way, every day... even then, the rental prices are going to be fairly steep.


----------

